

Symphony CMS 2.2.5 released - kemoly
http://symphony-cms.com/discuss/blog/entry/announcing-symphony-225/
A bug fix release for the PHP/MySQL based, XSLT-powered open source content management system
======
astar
it's been awhile since I've done much with PHP,so I thought this was __symfony
__...are these two CMS/frameworks related?<http://www.symfony-project.org/>

~~~
morganpyne
These two are regularly confused due to their unfortunately similar spelling.
SymPHony is the CMS, SymFony is the completely unrelated framework
(capitalisations for emphasis only).

